# Multi Day in the East



## garfishh (Jun 22, 2012)

*Big South Fork of the Cumberland.*

We've been doing a three day trip putting in on the TN New at New River and taking out at Leatherwood Ford for about 30 years. 

Camp first night in a big overhang/cave on river right about a mile above the Confluence and second night half-way through the Gorge @ "Condo Rock" on river right just above the Jake's Hole/narrows section. 

If you want more detailed info, just ask.


----------



## natepelton (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hudson River*

April through June you can run from Newcomb, NY to North River, NY on the Hudson River. It is about 25 miles and there are numerous designated campsites accessible only from the river. You can start higher and end lower, but that is the best section.
-Nate


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll second that vote for the Hudson river. The campsites are very nice, and the put-in and take-out are convenient for loading and unloading for a big trip.

Levels permitting, starting your Hudson trip on the Cedar River in Indian Lake can also be a very fun run. There is a great camp right at the Hudson / Cedar confluence. Here is a link to a trip report on that section.

Cedar River photo trip report


That would be about an 8 hour trip from Cleveland.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

You could also look at the Kennebec in Maine. You start up on the east outlet of Moosehead Lake, follow that to Indian Pond, motor the pond then run the Kennebec Gorge into West Forks camping again on the lower half of the river somewhere.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty much all of these are less than 6 hours away from you here in WV. Some scenic some have good fishing, some has both….

-*South Branch of Potomac*: Smokehole canyon(kinda hard to catch, prolly most remote in state) and "The Trough" (holds water well, still pretty remote) are the premier overnighters in the state.
-*The Greenbrier River*-The longest free flowing river in the eastern US provides over 100 miles of camping opportunities. Above Marlington it’s a little more seasonal, below Marlington runs much more of the year, great fishing.
-*The New River* has lots of access and camping options with various levels of whitewater. Pretty much always running.
-*Gauley River* has a few overnight options. Light whitewater abover Summersville dam and the famous gorge below
-*Shavers Fork* has options in the lower and upper sections, with large falls in the middle. Very secluded, holds water better in the bottom than at the top. 
-*Cheat river *has a couple options some flat water, some big rapids. Some more secluded than others.
-*North Branch of the Potomac* has lotsa options and some whitewater release but runs most of the year

With a little planning others can be found like *Dry fork* and *Black Fork* of the Cheat or *bluestone river*.

Some out of WV that are nice: *Red River Gorge* KY, *Big South Fork* TN/KY, *New in VA* around Pearisburg,* Potomac Rvr* VA,* James* in Va and the *south Fork of the Shenandoah* in VA
I’ll provide more info as far as access, camp sites, maps and fishing if requested


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

The Cheat Canyon in WV could fit the bill, but most of the campsites are road accessible campgrounds. One option would be the Cheat Narrows first day, run the "dam" (4 ft easy slope) camp at the campground above the Cheat Canyon and run that the second day. You also could run the Cheat canyon first day, camp at the jenkinsburg bridge, and then run down to the Cheat lake the second day. Both would be fun.


----------



## Riverrat65 (Sep 18, 2012)

I will second the West Virginia option. Only 4-6 hr drive from Cleveland depending on put-in choice and the Greenbrier joins the New River at Hinton below the dam, providing a week long trip if desired. The small mouth fishing in this stretch is outstanding. Put in at Fort Spring, Ronceverte or Alderson on the Greenbrier and finish up at Cunard on the New for a 5 day trip on II-III with plenty of camping options. First part of the trip has road following with the end of the trip in New River National Park. Below Cunard down to Fayette Station there is heavy commercial traffic with some IV-IV+ rapids, but great fun and plenty of camping. This last section can take all day or 3-4 hours.


----------

